# PTO won't quit turning when disengaged on Ford 5000 Diesel



## browndd1

Does anyone know how to change out the PTO Brake on a 1972 Ford 5000 Diesel Tractor and how difficult it is to do? I am assumining it is the brake but not for sure.

Thanks


----------



## cetane

Hey man you got to rip the rear cover off the rear end and get right into the pto clutches. Go here to see where and what parts are necessary. 

http://agriculture.newholland.com/us/en/Pages/homepage.aspx You then need to look at Parts and then Search parts

If you dont really need the pto to stop all the time you can let it go I have for 10 years on mine it only spins when the oil is cold. When you have any thing hooked up it doesnt spin until you engage it. :fineprint


----------



## gtrush

i got a ford 7000 1974 the pto stop turning any ideas where to start external linkages are good oils good ???


----------



## sixbales

It's always best to start a new thread. The original poster had a completely different problem from yours...
____________________________________________

Have you checked the oil level in the rear differential section (rear end)??

Next thing to check is the PTO clutch system operating pressure. You should have a plug on the bottom of the pump. Clutch pressure should read 160-180 psi at a fast idle (~1000 rpm). 

If the clutch system operating pressure is within limits, my guess is that the clutch pack is the problem.
_____________________________________________

To make fluid level checks: See attached photo. (photo and writeup compliments of Harry16)

On the right side of the transmission there is a small SQUARE-HEADED pipe plug for checking the tranny fluid level. White pencil in photo points to this plug. Filler cap is on the top of the transmission near the gearshift levers. Drain plug is underneath the transmission. Add oil (Ford 134D oil) till it comes out the fluid level check port.

Further back on the right side of the rear differential section, there is another small SQUARE-HEADED pipe plug for checking the rear differential center housing fluid level. Yellow pencil in photo points to this plug. Filler cap for the rear end is on top of the center housing, behind the seat. Drain plug is underneath the rear end. It may be under the draw bar, requiring you to remove a pin and slide it back to get to the drain plug. Add oil (Ford 134D oil) till it comes out of the fluid level check port.;


----------

